# Wii in stock at Costco.ca, get em while you can!



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Costco Nintendo Wii™ Super Paper Mario and Extra Remote Bundle


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

out of stock; although they still have the "paper princess" combo...


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like they're gone now.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Sorry guys! I posted it as quick as I could (After I placed my order of course hahaha).
Keep an eye on consolewatch.com for the latest in stock!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

They just listed more!! Jump on in!


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Out of stock again.


----------

